# Layout Blinds



## KOcase (Oct 25, 2014)

I am looking to upgrade my layout blind for this upcoming season. I currently have a scheels blinds but the hinges of the door have broke. I have used this blind for 2 years. I am looking at all options. what is the best out there? I know the cabelas ultimate gets great reviews but what else is there.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

I use GHG ground force blinds, they are durable, comfortable and you get what you pay for.
Have been using them for 3 years and they still look new. Probably use them 30 times a year,


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

My GHG groundforce and FA SUB have been through hell and back. Both have worn pretty good but have no holes or broken parts after 6 years.

I also have a banded RIP. This thing will never break but it is so heavy and big.


----------



## KOcase (Oct 25, 2014)

Thank you for the replies. We get out and hunt about 30 times a year so it sounds like I need to look into the ghg ground force then.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

If you are hunting that much you should insist on a premium blind.
I bought a bass pro blind for $350 cdn. ow they dont make em like that anymore but that thing has been abused and it will be phased out this year since it is wearing out, if they made that quality still i would recomend it but their chinese supplier has changed.

I also use 2 man cave blinds, they are ok, not the toughest in my opinion, trying rig em rights this year. We hunt about 25-45 days a year.

You do get what you pay for in a blind, since you are an active hunter, go quality.


----------



## Squaw Creek (Oct 2, 2014)

Check out Rogers Sporting Goods blind the Goosebuster. I have 10 of them and no serious issues with them.


----------



## aplon150 (Sep 24, 2013)

Goosebusters are great as far as price and profile but they're lacking comfort. Good for walking in, hunting low stubble, or handing off to your buddies.

I'm not a fan of anything GHG that's field related, I've had their blinds and decoys and I won't buy either again.

Not sure where you're located but I have a tanglefree deadzone that's practically brand new for sale ($150, they retail for $250). Very roomy and comfortable, I just have too many blinds and need to free up some space. If you're around Bismarck and are interested let me know.


----------

